# Tranny and motor questions



## Gully212 (Feb 2, 2009)

ok i have a single cam in my 240sx, but ima go with a ka24de
but all i have is the motor,
is it possible to use the tranny that comes with the single cam on the dual over head cam motor?


and if i put that motor do i need the harness ecu and stuff or can i use the old harness?


( im guessing no but i just want to be sure)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your existing tranny will bolt up. For a swap procedure, read this:

http://www.nissanforums.com/s13-240sx-1989-1994/140594-ka24de-engine-swap-into-89-90-a.html


----------

